# 13" Black Piranha



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello people. I just aquired a 13" Venezuelan Black Piranha. Can anyone give me an idea of what this is worth? I've never owned a piranha before thinking about selling it. Here's Rhomasaurus Rex.









http://www.geocities.com/alaskanj92/RhomasaurusRex.html


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

500-800 dollar$ sometimes they have been priced at $1000

but if you plan on making a quick sale i would sell it for 500


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pic please


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

MR HARLEY is interested in buying him :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> MR HARLEY is interested in buying him :nod:


 Will see about that :rasp: ..........







Depending on price , but I do know who does









Where are you located ?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Harley's always lookin for a deal


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ill start the bidding


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I would gladly sell it for $500......however, how would I do that. I'm in Alaska.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ooh, that sucks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

just keep the fish, learn about it, it will be very rewarding


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

shipping from alaska... might be better off keeping your new pet


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. Haven't really decided what I want to do yet. The fish is pretty cool. However, my daughter wanted the tank so she could get fish for it and she's 6. With a piranha that big, I'm afraid I would wake up one day and my daughter would be gone.







Not to mention, I buy fish for her, toss them in the tank and they become dinner.


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

13 inch rhom! ahh what i wouldnt give to b n Alaska!


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

My luck, nobody in Alaska will want it either and i'll be stuck with a swimming garbage disposal.







It's a cool fish though, if I can't sell it, I'll just hold onto it and learn about it. Problem is, I leave next summer and will have to sell it one way or another.


----------



## JDezy (May 21, 2004)

Can ya post some pics


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm going to work on getting the pictures posted either tonight or tomorrow. Have to find my digital camera first.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow, the fact that you're in Alaska makes that fish even MORE valuable.

Probably best bet to try selling it locally, if not, then try *carefully* shipping it.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Buy your daughter a 10 gal tank and keep that nice Rhom!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm intereseted to know how you got that rhom in the first place. You have got a very valuable fish, a very cool fish aswell and it seems you don't even want it. What tank have you got it in and what are you feeding it? My advice is keep it, you will love it and your daughter will understand. Just buy her a small setup.


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I bought it from a guy that had to get rid of it. He was leaving the state and didn't want to sell the tank without the fish. I was mainly interested in the tank but he wouldn't sell me just the tank. So, that's how I got him.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Alsaska...damn. That fish is a long long way from home.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

how much was it?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

alaska is that north of canada???

i would keep him dude,just buy your daughter some fast moving fish like tetras and danios they are cool,the rhom wont even touch them


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

damn...sounds like a nice fish....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

the price of a 13" prhom should be like around 300-500.

I think 1000 is way too much let alone 800. I mean just because this guy is labeled Ven. doesnt mean its special. Its just another rhom from a difference region than the ones vendors usually gets. With time the Ven rhom is gonna flood the market and no one will care for it anymore.

I had a guy who bought a ven rhom for 300 bucks at 12-13" and he tried to turn around and sell it to be for 500-600 bucks. I said why are you trying to make money off me when you want to get right of it. He says, because i consulted a vendor he says the fish is worth this much. I almost laughed in his face when i heard that. I dont give a flying F what a vendor says about a price of a fish. They can say its worth 1000 bucks but its all up to the customer. Why make a price of a fish so outrages? I understand its harder to ship a big fish and the risk but i still dont see why it cost so much. Perhaps i dont know all the details into shipping fish.... i just dont see how a rhom over in VEN would only cost like 100 then another 200 at max to have it shipped and people turn around and tries to get 800-100 bucks on it.


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I paid $400 for the 75 gallon tank, stand, and fish. It is a pretty cool fish but the problem is, I leave Alaska in 9 months. Then what do I do with him. I asked a local pets shop if they would buy it. They said no, but they would give me $15 worth of instore credit. Yes, fifteen dollars. lol So tetras and danios wouldn't have a problem with him? The guy I bought it from said he dropped 3 8-9" red bellied piranha's in there with this guy and the rhom killed all 3.


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

anything you put in there will be dinner. Mine is well fed and still ate my placos


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

ill give you nothing! haha jk DAmN I would be the man of piranhas If I had him.....


----------



## darkness (Feb 14, 2004)

i think he said tetras would be fine beacuse they are so small, the rhom will not bother chasing tehm. its kinda obvious it would attack other p's cos they are a threat, while teras dnt really bother it.


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I found my camera and I will take some pictures and post them up once the tank settles. Dang this fish is big.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

why can't you post it anyway, i thought it was legal in the whole of us. Would it just freeze in alaska on the way?


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm going to give it a little bit. Tank is a little cloudy. Probably in an hour or so. Nah, it's not that cold up here. Heck, it's 80 degrees out today. I'm in Anchorage. The climate isn't too bad here. Now further up north, theres a different story. There are about 300-350 thousand people in this city.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

so it can't be posted why?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

the rhom wont even touch the tetras,to small for the rhom to even bother with


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

You talking about the pictures?


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok, here's a picture of RHOMASAURUS REX









http://www.geocities.com/alaskanj92/RhomasaurusRex.html

Tried to post the picture but can't figure it out.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i would take the fish with me where ever i move. thats just me though. hah


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I would love to but how am I supposed to do that. If I drive out of here, it's going to be a VERY long trip. And if I fly, don't think he counts as carry-on.







So I'm not really sure what other options I have. I leave next June.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

buy a trailor and hook it up toyour car most cars have a twoing capacity of 1/2 ton you just have to get a car hitch put on...renta trailor...buy a cheap truck..ship the fish to you, you can do that you know.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

can you deliver ?? im in west london. :beer:


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, I have 9 months to figure out how I'm going to get him out of here. I really want to keep him. He still won't eat though. I'm sure it will take him a few days to get used to his new home.







With a Rhom this size is a 75 gallon tank too small for him?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

damn, i could probalkly drive there, would take me bout i uno 35 hrs. for the amout of gas id spent id only have $100 left for the fish.


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Now that is a piranha enthusiast.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

<<<<<me crying cuz i cant have that fish!


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry man. It's times like this I really wish I wasn't in Alaska.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I cant wait for my 7 inch rhom to get that big. You are very lucky to have that fish and if I were you I'd do whatever it takes to keep it.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ternitzer said:


> damn, i could probalkly drive there, would take me bout i uno 35 hrs. for the amout of gas id spent id only have $100 left for the fish.


 TRYING TO GET THAT FISH CHEAP ??


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Well, when it's time for me to leave next summer and if i haven't figured out a way to keep him or he hasn't sold yet, I just may take $100 for him.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Very nice!!!

I live in BC, and im VERY intrested in him. Can you PM me please, or email me at.... [email protected]

I PMed you aswell.


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Replied to your PM DC.


----------

